# الاقسام التقنية والطبية والاستشارات > المنتدى القانوني >  >  اجراءات تسجيل التوكيل التجاري

## ابراهيم عطية بابكر

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

إجراءات تسجيل التوكيل التجاري 
تعريف الوكيل التجاري:
1.تشمل اى شخص فى السودان دخل فى علاقة وكالة مع اى شخص خارج السودان نظير عمولة او منفعة بغرض استيراد اوتصدير اى بضائع اوسلع او اى اشياء اخرى الى السودان او توزيع او بيع تلك البضائع او السلع او الاشياء فى السودان.
2.او له حق او امتياز مطلق او منفرد من شخص خارج السودان فى استيراد او بيع او تصدير اى بضائع او سلع او اى اشياء اخرى.
اجراءات تسجيل التوكيل التجاري:
1.اذا كان الوكيل شركة:
المستندات المطلوبة:
1)ملئ استمارة (1) + اقرار المقاطعة.
2)ان يرفق عقد ولائحة تاسيس الشركة.
وان يكون العمل فى مجال التوكيلات التجارية من ضمن اغراض الشركة وان يكون عقد ولائحة التاسيس موثقا فى قسم الشركات وملف الشركة مكتملا من حيث الايداعات وان يرفق الوكيل صورة من شهادة تاسيس الشركة + خلو طرف ضريبي + زكاة ساريين المفعول + ارفاق عقد او خطاب التفويض. وان يكون عقد الوكالة موثقا فى سفارة السودان فى بلد المصدر ومختوم + اقرار مشفوع باليمين يوضح علاقته مع الموكل.
2.اذا كان الوكيل التجاري اسم عمل:
المستندات المطلوبة:
1)صورة من شهادة اسم العمل.
2)رخصة تجارية سارية المفعول (استيراد وتصدير) التى حصل عليه بمقتضى قانون رخص التجار وضريبة ارباح الاعمال لسنة 1930م.
3)خلو طرف ضريبي + زكاة.
3.اذا كان الوكيل فرد: 
المستندات المطلوبة:
1)اثبات الشخصية.
2)رخصة تجارية سارية المفعول (استيراد وتصدير).
3)عقد الوكالة.
4)خلو طرف ضريبي + زكاة.
تجديد التوكيل التجاري:
يجدد ترخيص الوكيل التجاري سنويا على ان تقدم طلبات التجديد فى موعد اقصاه اخر فبراير من كل عام فى الاستمارة الخاصة بذلك على ان ترفق معها المستندات الاتية:
1)رخصة تجارية سارية ما عدا الشركات المحدودة.
2)قائمة بعقود الوكالة او التفويض السارية المفعول مع بيان العقود المنتهية.
3)ارفاق كشف بالعمولات عن طريق المصارف التى يتعامل معها الواردة من الخارج او اقرار بعدم العمولة فى حالة عدم العمولة.
4)يجوز للسلطة المرخصة ان تجدد اى ترخيص بعد انقضاء الموعد المنصوص عليه اذا ثبت لها عدم تقديم الطلب يرجع لاسباب قاهرة.
5)يجوز للسلطة المرخصة ان تجدد اى توكيل يتقدم صاحبه خلال شهر من انقضاء الموعد المحدد على ان يدفع رسوم التجديد مضاعفة.
التسجيل اللاحق او الاضافي:
هو كل تسجيل يتم بعد تسجيل العقد الاول وبعد منح الوكيل التجاري الترخيص لمزاولة عمل الوكيل التجاري فى السودان ( استمارة وكيل تجاري رقم 2 ) لشركات مختلفة ولسلع مختلفة وعقودات جديدة.
المستندات المطلوبة:
1)ملئ استمارة (1).
2)ملئ اقرار عدم المقاطعة.
3)ارفاق عقد الوكالة او التفويض.
إيداع المستند:
يتم ايداع المستند فى حالة تجديد مدة الاتفاقية او فى حالة تغيير فى اسم الشركة الوكيلة او الموكلة او فى حالة اضافة سلعة جديدة وذلك وفقا لنص المادة 22 من قانون ترخيص الوكلاء التجاريين لعام 1972م.
العملية المتبعة عند تقديم الطلب:
الخطوات مراجعة المستندات والدمغات التى لها علاقة بالطلب – القيام ببحث اسم الشركة الموكلة المراد تسجيلها والتاكد من عدم تسجيلها لوكيل سابق واذا وجد لها وكيل العمل على اخطاره مع ارسال صورة من العقد المرسل للوكيل الحالي مع اعطائه مهلة للرد – بعد ذلك القيام بملئ اورنيك البحث الذى يتضمن بعد مراجعة المستندات – اسم الوكيل التجاري – اسم المؤكل – البلد – نوع السلعة او الخدمة او المنفعة – توضيح العمولة او الخصم ان وجد او المقابل.
*

----------

